# My New Video: Solid State Symphony



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 3, 2021)

If there is a classic piece of music software, it is Indiginus's Solid State Symphony. I have always loved playing it, and I use it in tracks all the time. 

I have some serious fun in this video, playing "Ode to Joy" on it. 

​


----------



## chapbot (Feb 4, 2021)

Are they updating the strings? Love their tone and wish they had legato.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 4, 2021)

chapbot said:


> Are they updating the strings? Love their tone and wish they had leg


I think the update is only about SSS, and not the strings. But it should be out any day now.


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 6, 2021)

That's some sweet left-hand playing!


----------

